#  Vorstellungen >   hallo noch ne neue >

## Raphael

hallo, habe auch nach hier gefunden aufgrund einer "werbung" von StarBuG im esoforum.  
was ich gesehen habe, sind die "schulmed." in der mehrzahl. ich arbeite in meiner gesundheitspraxis ganzheitlich - körper, geist, seele. nun, komme ja auch aus einem esoforum...lach. hoffe, dass die schulmedizin tolerant und aufgeschlossen ist zu dem, wie ich manche krankheit sehe. 
freue mich schon auf einen guten austausch 
lg
Raphael

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Raphael  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich habe extra im Esoterik Forum nach Leuten wie dir gesucht, um dieses Forum so vielseitig wie möglich zu halten. 
Soweit es mich angeht, habe ich meine eigenen Ansichten (basierend auf einem Selbstexperiment ;D), bin aber vollkommen aufgeschlossen in alle Richtungen. 
Ich denke eh das jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss, was einem gut tut. 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, auch mal andere Ansichten zu hören. 
Auf hoffentlich einige interessante Diskussionen  :b_wink:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Raphael

hi Michael, 
dein selbstexperiment interessiert mich. da auch ich mit mir selbst arbeite und so resonanzen finde.

----------


## StarBuG

Wir hatten in meinem Semester einen überzeugten Homöopathen. 
So wie ich ihn damals verstanden hab (ist schon 4 Jahre her) ist die Lehre, dass ein kranker Körper aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten ist, und durch Tropfen (ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche das waren, ich glaub welche, die Geklopft wurden) wieder ins Gleichgewicht gebracht werden kann. Ein Körper aber, der bereits im Gleichgewicht ist, kann durch die selben Tropfen (oder nennen wir es homöopathisches Medikament) aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht werden, und Symptome zeigen, die man sonst mit diesen Tropfen "bekämpft". 
Wir haben also ein Experiment gestartet mit der ganzen Gruppe (ca 30 Leute).
Er hat die Tropfen mitgebracht, uns aber nicht gesagt was es ist und was passieren sollte.
Wir haben die alle genommen und ich glaub 1Std. gewartet.
Danach hat er nach "Symptomen" gefragt (ich kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinner, was hätte auftreten sollen).
Von uns 30 Leuten hat jedoch keiner diese Symptome gezeigt. 
Für mich war das Experiment somit gescheitert. 
Ich persönlich habe eine eher Schulmedizinische Einstellung und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie eine Trägersubstanz, die kein Molekül Wirkstoff mehr enthällt, wirken soll.
Liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meiner medizinischen Ausbildung  :Zwinker: 
Ich weiß, dass die Lehre von Energieübertragung spricht, aber für mich persönlich ist das nicht glaubhaft (also die darauf basierende Wirkung), ausser dass man es mit Placebo erklären kann. 
Aber wie bereits gesagt, ich hab weder viel Ahnung davon, noch halte ich meine Sicht der Dinge für allgemeingültig.
Darum freue ich mich darauf, auch mal die andere Seite erklärt zu bekommen. 
Was ich auf jeden Fall positiv finde an Homöopathie ist die Sicht auf den ganzen Menschen.
In der modernen Schulmedizin richtet sich der Blick leider viel zu sehr auf die Symptome und die Ursache, nicht auf den Menschen als ganzes. 
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Raphael! 
Möchte auch ein Hallo sagen. Ich bin auch erst gerade hier angekommen heute! 
Körper, Geist und Seele .... sie arbeiten zweifelsfrei zusammen, das habe ich schon lannge gewußt, aber mein Doc scheint das noch nicht kapiert zu haben, daß ich es weiß! Und in einer psychosomatischen Klinik leben viele von dieser Theorie, nur leben können sie es dort nicht!?

----------


## Raphael

hi I-Punkt, 
ja, das ist schade, dass viele ärzte keine zeit für ihre patienten haben. die meisten behandeln die symptome, dabei würde ein gespräch mit ihnen oft wunder wirken. ist die seele/geist krank, reagiert der körper. also fange ich meine suche bei der seele/geist an. habe ich z.b. einen patienten mit chronischen magenbeschwerden, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass er ein ICH-problem hat. nicht wert genug zu sein, mangelnde eigenliebe, schuldgefühle. ergo, ändere dein bewusstsein und du bist heil. zunächst die ursache angehen und auflösen. selbstverständlich brauchen wir auch die ärzte, die durch ops leben retten. 
symptombehandlung durch medikamente macht die meisten patienten nicht gesund, da die ursache dadurch nicht aufgelöst wird. 
lg Raphael

----------


## StarBuG

Naja wenn er einen Helicobacter Pylori hat, wird der den mit reiner Einstellungsänderung aber auch nicht los  :b_wink: 
Dann folgt unweigerlich irgendwann der Magendurchbruch. 
Da muss man schon differenzierter dran gehen, insofern ist Schulmedizin auch ausserhalb operativer Fächer durchaus daseinsberechtigt.  :f_eyebrows:  
Aber generell hast du Recht.
Wenn Ärzte mehr Zeit hätten, was durch das Budgetsystem einfach nicht möglich ist, es sei denn Ärzte wollen pleite gehen und die Praxis verlieren, würden viele von denen auch wesentlich länger mit den Patienten reden. 
Man darf halt nie vergessen, wieso Menschen (wie auch ich z.B.) überhaupt Arzt werden wollen.
In erster Linie doch, um anderen Menschen zu helfen.
In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft wird dir das leider ganz schnell ausgetrieben, da du mehr zur Medikamenten-verschreib-maschine gemacht wirst, da du sonst eine eigene Praxis gar nicht finanzieren kannst.
Traurig aber wahr.

----------


## Raphael

Zitat:In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft wird dir das leider ganz schnell ausgetrieben, da du mehr zur Medikamenten-verschreib-maschine gemacht wirst, da du sonst eine eigene Praxis gar nicht finanzieren kannst.
Traurig aber wahr.* 
ja, Michael, das hast du "wahr". wenn man sich das system ansieht, kommt schon traurigkeit auf..  
ansonsten, rate ich allen meinen patienten einen besuch beim arzt. ist doch selbstverständlich, dass alle symptome med. abgeklärt werden müssen.

----------


## StarBuG

Das freut mich. 
Vielleicht schafft ihr ja bei mir durch (viele lange) Diskussionen, dass ich später meine Patienten (bzw. die Mütter meiner Patienten) auch mal zu einem Homöopathen schicke. 
Ich hoffe aber, ganz allgemein, dass sich bei uns im Gesundheitssystem echt stark was ändert.     :w_praying_closed_eyes: es:  
Sonst geht Deutschland echt den Bach hinunter.  :t_thumbdown:

----------


## phantom

Geht es leider auch durch die sonstigen Reformen und Politikansätze 
(und nein ich bin kein Pessimist, eher Optimist  :Undecided: )

----------


## Raphael

hi phantom, 
ja, es zieht sich wie ein roter faden diese "fäulnis".... und gut, dass du optimistisch bleibst.... 8)

----------

